# cargo rack for Tahoe



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Has anyone used this cargo rack before: http://www.hitchsource.com/curt-mfg...p-27709.html?gclid=CKKjgLKVrrICFYKK4Aod2xkA5Q

Looks perfect for my Tahoe. I have a trip to Hatteras coming up in Oct. With the rails on this rack it looks like I will be able to bolt on some rod holders. At $155 with free shipping this looks like a deal. If I bolt rod holders along the edge I think I will still be able to open the rear door of the tahoe with rods in the holders. Any thoughts/alternatives??


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

im assuming you have the rear hatch style gate not barn doors? what type of holders are you thinking?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

if you have a harbor freight near you this will be cheaper and still get the job done. http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-aluminum-cargo-carrier-92655.html


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I do have the single rear door that is hinged at the top on my Tahoe. For rod holders I was just going to bolt on some PVC.

I'll see if I can make it up to the Harbor Freight in Gaithersburg. The HF rack is about a foot shorter but looks a little beefier actually.

Thanks again.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah some PVC and U-bolts and you will be good to go. The aluminum one is lighter as well and less worry about corrosion.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

either way if you plan on transporting your rods any distance in the highway make sure they are secure.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Just don't do like I did and knock the guide off the rod by closing the rear hatch and not looking.


----------



## dres79 (Sep 10, 2010)

bought my g/f a rack from Amazon $99 and also the $79 ski racks for the top for the rods. [_click on the price and itll take you to the amazon page for each item_]

she has an 05 Tahoe. reason for the rods up top was ground clearance of the stock Tahoe. also the rods can be locked up top in the ski racks if she decides to stop somewhere and/or stay at the condo theres no need to unload.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Dres. I actually have a snowboard rack on the top of my tahoe which is where I keep surf rods in transit. I ended up putting a 6 rod rack on the front bumper to hold rods at the ready while on the beach. I am going to Harbor Freight this evening to pick up a cargo rack for the rear hitch. I will likely just use this to haul the kids beach toys, chairs, umbrella etc. from Silver Spring to Rodanthe. The Tahoe seems to get smaller every year. may have to go to the suburban as the kids and their toys get bigger.


----------



## Esp31 (Oct 24, 2007)

Is been a long time since my Last post


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

walmart $50 every day all day. even cheaper than HF. i will say that it does hold 500# but it will bend too. i think they forgot to take into account that the vehicle will actually hit bumps and cause a heavier load. lol.


----------

